# LGB LOCO MAGNETS



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

As it gets harder to find LGB stuff, I am thinking about substitutes. The loco magnets that we mount to the underside of LGB motor blocks are 

becomming scarce. I have tried other miscellaneous magnets like door catch magnets, the little round but powerful magnets from Curtis Roeck, even 

business card magnets. None of the above work reliably with LGB 17100 contacts. All Electronics has some magnets that are rectangular in shape like 

LGB's, and have the north / south poles on the large flat sides, but may be too powerful. What type of magnet does LGB use, and where can I get some?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

They are around, I bought some on eBay along with some EPL switches, less than what they sold for at stores a year ago.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Be careful with powerful magnets near motors on the engines. This is why LGB had a metal backing on their magnets. 

I placed magnets from a disk drive under my cow catchers. These have worked well for me and are far from the motors.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, you can still get the LGB magnets from Massoth: 


http://www.massoth.com/index.en.html 

look under products, then LGB accessories. 

Keith


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes, I have gotten some on Ebay. One listed recently is is up to $31 plus. I deleted from my watched items list.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Keith. I found them on their site.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

$31?!?!? I do not remember what I paid but it was $2 each or so, got them all with some EPL stuff for well under $30! As I will never use them, maybe time to list them......


----------

